# advice on FoxFarm kanga roots and micro going to the store tomorrow to restock



## tony8404 (Feb 10, 2012)

Okay I am going to restock tomorrow on nutes... Before i go I wanted to see what anyone thinks or knows about the FoxFarm bush doctor lineup?

Since I am getting some more big bloom, grow big and tiger bloom and already have enough of the open sesame, beastie and cha ching.. I wanted to try the kangaroots or microbe bush doctor....

I only have enough cash to get one of them though.. I was wondering what anyone suggests to either get the kanga roots or the microbe ?

I am using a 5 gallon bubble bucket for my grow if that helps... 

If you guys think or say there both bad dont bother can anyone reccomend something worth getting instead? thanks


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Feb 11, 2012)

i used the new trio of their additives on the last crop (satori grow in the journals thread).  used the SledgeHammer only once - it worked like a charm to flush out build up and the plants showed it within 1-2 days.

i dunno if it was the Kagaroots or the Microbe Brew, but something made the roots go almost insane in a few of the pots.  They lined the walls of the bucker in the tightest mesh i've ever seen.  2 of the root balls simply will not break apart - the density of the root mass is almost like a glue holding the soil together.  only used each of them a couple of times but the result was very impressive.

i am just like you - i only bought the new 3 because i already had all the others and was just looking for something to psend money on (smile).  i would definately do it again.


----------



## tony8404 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks old sssc guy,

Well, i did not see this till after I went to the store but instead of buying any of the bush doctor lineup i went ahead and bought VOODOO JUICE and man was that expensive not sure what made me want to get that one but i figured the price was so high it must be good..

Last night I went ahead and added 1.5 tablespoons of the voodoo juice and waiting to see results. though I read it may take two weeks for results I will wait and see...  

Anyone know about voodoo juice 
?


----------

